# Twentyfour Twenty



## wheelbender6 (Jan 21, 2020)

Started out as a 1961 Flightliner frame and busted fork. I built a banana seat bike out of it.
My latest addition is  a Sachs front drum brake. It works so well  that I worry about damaging the fork with it.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 25, 2020)

I dig it & may end up doin' somethin' similar with a '65 Western Flyer  bike I picked up for $10. How do these 26" bikes feel with banana seats & ape's ? Pretty similar to the 20" models I imagine ?


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jan 26, 2020)

The banana seat works on a 26in bike if you keep it low and back. I think it is easier to find the kind of wheels, tires and forks you like for a 26 in bike vs a 24 or 20inch.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jan 12, 2021)

I have added more pieces to improve the look of my Faux Spyder. The most recent is a Spyder rear fender. 
-It doesn't look like its going to fit too well with my 24x2.125 rear tire.  I hope I don't have to get a 1.75" tire to make it work.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 15, 2021)

wheelbender6 said:


> I have added more pieces to improve the look of my Faux Spyder. The most recent is a Spyder rear fender.
> -It doesn't look like its going to fit too well with my 24x2.125 rear tire.  I hope I don't have to get a 1.75" tire to make it work.View attachment 1337951



Could always cut it and mount it at the bridge so it clears but isn't touching.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jan 15, 2021)

I wound up making an extension mount for the front of the fender. Mounted the struts to the middle hole on my sissy bar. Still needs a little tweeking.


----------

